# ADA 90P - "Low Roar"



## Shinobi (11 Jul 2019)

Hey guys,

So the new 90p arrived yesterday, and thankfully the weather outside allows for some trial and error in the sun. Thought I would share some initial layouts, I would love to hear thought and inputs.

Going for more of a Forrest style than usual. At our disposal is various driftwoods along with around 60-80kg of ADA Manten stone.


----------



## Ed Wiser (11 Jul 2019)

Like it the rocks look great have a nice texture.


----------



## Shinobi (11 Jul 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> Like it the rocks look great have a nice texture.



Thanks, it has a really interesting colour to


----------



## Shinobi (12 Jul 2019)

Moved the layout to the tank. Added some extra detail, still some to go


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jul 2019)

Hi, nice tank! I would be scared to scratch that 90p with those Big rocks.

Layout has a nice flow, any plant list yet?


----------



## Arana (13 Jul 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Jul 2019)

Looks like a good start mate


----------



## oscar (13 Jul 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Jul 2019)

Hot to be honest cant wait to see this one mate 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Shinobi (13 Jul 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, nice tank! I would be scared to scratch that 90p with those Big rocks.
> 
> Layout has a nice flow, any plant list yet?



"Flow" was the expression I was trying to get through with this layout. A wave was the movement of inspiration for this.

Lately I've been reading up on the origins of Amanos creations, which have led me to this; a mix of classic NA style (right side) and the more competitive diorama style (left side) this is my humble attempt at a fusion of the two. I'll take my time with this one, to try and do both styles justice.


----------



## Shinobi (17 Jul 2019)

The larger pieces of wood is now glued to the rocks, while still adding some details before the substrate goes in:


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jul 2019)

I like it, strong hardscape! 

Careful not to hide too much of it with invasive plants or mosses. 

Would love to see some riccardia, bucephalandra, and small anubias on and between those roots.

As an background plants I would suggest Crinum calamistratum, that has a nice curly leaves to go with your roots.

Cheers


----------



## Shinobi (17 Jul 2019)

CooKieS said:


> I like it, strong hardscape!
> 
> Careful not to hide too much of it with invasive plants or mosses.
> 
> ...




Great suggestions 

I will remember those


----------



## Shinobi (21 Jul 2019)

Substrate went in today. Time to make a plant list


----------



## Arana (21 Jul 2019)

Looks outstanding


----------



## Shinobi (21 Jul 2019)

Arana said:


> Looks outstanding


 
Thanks!


----------



## alto (21 Jul 2019)

I’m not really a fan of these types of scapes 

but I’ve no doubt it will end up outstanding 

Is this the classic 90P?
90 x 45 x 45


----------



## Shinobi (22 Jul 2019)

alto said:


> I’m not really a fan of these types of scapes
> 
> but I’ve no doubt it will end up outstanding
> 
> ...



Totally fair point. I'm trying to do something slightly different with each scape so some will be hit or miss.

It's the OG 90p. I actually think it was ADA that popularized the standard measurement of 90x45x45

One of the ADA staff and companion on many of Amanos field trip told me last year in japan, that Amano got the measurements from old film roll since some of them apparently had the 60x36mm 90x45mm size, and these "frames" was what led to those numbers


----------



## Shinobi (24 Jul 2019)

Lights on!


 

Plants arrive on Friday, powered by Tropica:

Bucephalandra sp. 'Red' x3

Bucephalandra 'Wavy Green' x3

Cryptocoryne albida 'Brown' x3

Ludwigia palustris x3

Bolbitis heudelotii x5

Ceratopteris thalictroides x3

Cryptocoryne parva x 3

Hydrocotyle tripartite 1-2-GROW x2

Myriophyllum mattogrossense x 3

Rotala 'Vietnam H'ra' 1-2-GROW x3

Rotala 'Green' x3

Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' x5

Fissidens fontanus x3

Riccardia chamedryfolia x3


----------



## Shinobi (27 Jul 2019)

Took almost 5 hours to prep and plant.

Filling in from last night:


----------



## Shinobi (29 Jul 2019)

Day 1!


----------



## CooKieS (29 Jul 2019)

Without a doubt the best hardscape from you, looks even better with plants!

Can't wait to see it mature, well done very inspiring


----------



## Shinobi (29 Jul 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Without a doubt the best hardscape from you, looks even better with plants!
> 
> Can't wait to see it mature, well done very inspiring



Thank you very much! 
I'm glad to hear the extra effort put in the hardscape paid off


----------



## alto (29 Jul 2019)

Agree 
It looks fantastic with the plants 
At the moment I love the tangle of small roots on the right side, but suspect the left will develop that deep mysterious forest feel


----------



## H.Alves (30 Jul 2019)

Looks great. I like it a lot. looking forward to see it evolve.


----------



## Shinobi (31 Jul 2019)

Crazy fast stem growth


----------



## Shinobi (2 Aug 2019)

Coffee, couchview and water change


----------



## Shinobi (19 Aug 2019)

3 week update:

Stems and moss has been trimmed, still a lot of coloring and shaping to do on that part.

Thinking of adding 50 Kubotai to this layout, always wanted to try that one


----------



## CooKieS (19 Aug 2019)

Nice Mate, have you enough sand to add small plants in the foreground? Was thinking of small portion of marsilea, or c.parva or even some hydrocotyle , to add.some life to that part which is an bit dark at the moment.

Kubotai are awesome fishes , not schoaling but fearless and very active (even at night!)


----------



## Deano3 (19 Aug 2019)

Looks great amazing tank and layout

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (30 Aug 2019)

Added about 50 Kubotai. Lovely fish, I'll post some shots later


----------



## Shinobi (1 Sep 2019)




----------



## JEK (1 Sep 2019)

Such a great layout, Shinobi. The kubotai's really fit the vibe of the scape. Have you considered adding some moss to the tips of the cut-off branches?


----------



## Shinobi (4 Sep 2019)

JEK said:


> Such a great layout, Shinobi. The kubotai's really fit the vibe of the scape. Have you considered adding some moss to the tips of the cut-off branches?



I'd like to keep some of the wood visible and clear to add contrast. Weeping moss grows like CRAZY!


----------



## Shinobi (4 Sep 2019)

Really love these!


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2019)

I nearly brought some at aquarium gardens this week end there really nice 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## CooKieS (4 Sep 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Really love these!
> View attachment 127249



I need this, where Can I buy please?


----------



## CooKieS (4 Sep 2019)

Shinobi said:


> I'd like to keep some of the wood visible and clear to add contrast. Weeping moss grows like CRAZY!


 Would have been easier with riccardia or mini x Moss because those are slow growers, I suppose your Spring scissors are being used a LOT with weeping


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> need this, where Can I buy please?


Aquarium gardens have them 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Shinobi (4 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> I need this, where Can I buy please?



Your local Tropica dealer should be able to get you some


----------



## Ed Wiser (5 Sep 2019)

Doubt these will show up in the States.


----------



## Shinobi (5 Sep 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> Doubt these will show up in the States.



They will


----------



## CooKieS (5 Sep 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Your local Tropica dealer should be able to get you some



I'll Ask thanks ,


----------



## Paul Lane (5 Sep 2019)

Just been through this thread from start what amazing work. The hards looks so good. I like the idea of the smaller rock parts around the base of the main rocks, considering this as an option for my new setup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shinobi (6 Sep 2019)

Paul Lane said:


> Just been through this thread from start what amazing work. The hards looks so good. I like the idea of the smaller rock parts around the base of the main rocks, considering this as an option for my new setup. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks a Lot!

Yeah the small stones are actually a really impactful little detail. It's one of those "learn from nature" tricks when you think of it; outside bits and debris will naturally crack off and end down by the foot of a cliff or mountain. Also in water streams, small stones usually end there when being pushed by the flow of the water


----------



## Shinobi (8 Sep 2019)

So I'm in no way the inventor of this trick, but I thought I'll share a pretty easy way to clean up after moss trimmings. I personally prefer to do this after I've trimmed, since having both hands occupied in the tank is a quick way to disaster - I use a small Eheim 150 canister with a coarse sponge and filter floss and simply vacum all the trimmings and what not without being limited with water disappearing from water change.


----------



## Shinobi (30 Sep 2019)

Had to scratch that ADA itch today 


 
Buce porn from Tropica:


 

Also cozy Sunday evenings:


----------



## CooKieS (30 Sep 2019)

Looks like a nice place to sit, relax and drink some good japanese whisky


----------



## Deano3 (30 Sep 2019)

that looks so relaxing, enjoy it well deserved.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 Sep 2019)

Nice Superjet love mine.


----------



## Shinobi (1 Oct 2019)

Deano3 said:


> that looks so relaxing, enjoy it well deserved.
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Yeah, sometimes I get so caught up with maintenance that I forget to just sit and enjoy. Thankfully I enjoy the maintaining and tweaking as well, otherwise I would probably have burned out long ago


----------



## Shinobi (1 Oct 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> Nice Superjet love mine.



Super sexy, workhorse for sure. Really dig it


----------



## Ed Wiser (1 Oct 2019)

That’s a 600? My next one is a 2400 for my new 120p build. My tank is here and stand is coming along with lights in a few weeks. Will do a build tread when I start piecing it all together.


----------



## Shinobi (1 Oct 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> That’s a 600? My next one is a 2400 for my new 120p build. My tank is here and stand is coming along with lights in a few weeks. Will do a build tread when I start piecing it all together.



Es600 yes.

I asked ADA if I should go for a 1200 for my 90p, and they said it was too strong, and they exclusively use this size for 90p at the gallery. The exception is 90H where they use Es-1200. It's funny how people seem to be obsessing on the "10x turnover" rule here on forums, while ADA does things a lot slower, and their tanks are SPOTLESS ofcourse they have world class maintenance, but seeing their tanks in person, there's no denying their tank health and water clarity is second to none. 
The Super Jet filters can also be packed with very dense filter media without losing flow, I think it's part of their success. The advertised flow rates actually matches real life usage


----------



## CooKieS (1 Oct 2019)

Ada tanks are soil fertilisation based, very lean ferts dosage in the water column, Hence why it doesn't need heavy filtration.


----------



## Shinobi (1 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Ada tanks are soil fertilisation based, very lean ferts dosage in the water column, Hence why it doesn't need heavy filtration.



Not excactly,

I've used ADA ferts for years, and while it's true that it's a lot leaner than most methods, the soil need liquid supplementation soon after setup. Components and dosage is adjusted as the soil ages.
Fertilization and filtration are two different things, I don't think you can say they only work because of the way they use liquid supplements


----------



## Ed Wiser (1 Oct 2019)

So you think I should use a 1200 with the 120P. I have seen video of people using 2400’s on 120P.


----------



## Janci (2 Oct 2019)

I believe filter flow is more depending on the aquarium layout. Turnover is a simple result of that.
The 10x turnover rule is more a saltwater thing where people want pristine water that passes the skimmer regularly and flow for decent aeration.


----------



## Shinobi (2 Oct 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> So you think I should use a 1200 with the 120P. I have seen video of people using 2400’s on 120P.




Well, they had the option to sell me on the more expensive option but didn't. I think it's safe too say they (ADA staff) know these filters better than anyone and have used them for 20 years. For a standard 120p they use Es-1200, so unless you got a large amount of money to burn, I dont see a reason for buying the more expensive model


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Oct 2019)

Janci said:


> I believe filter flow is more depending on the aquarium layout. Turnover is a simple result of that.
> The 10x turnover rule is more a saltwater thing where people want pristine water that passes the skimmer regularly and flow for decent aeration.


The 10x turnover is recommended for planted tanks on here as it takes account for the fact filters often only perform at 50% of the stated turnover once installed and filter media added.

Interesting to know the super jet filters stated turnover are the actual flow once in use.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (2 Oct 2019)

Iain Sutherland said:


> The 10x turnover is recommended for planted tanks on here as it takes account for the fact filters often only perform at 50% of the stated turnover once installed and filter media added.
> 
> Interesting to know the super jet filters stated turnover are the actual flow once in use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



I literally packed the ADA filter with 6L of gravel sized media, no room for water to bypass, and it still spits out water way faster than my JBL901 with filter sponges, despite being rated at a much higher L/H


----------



## CooKieS (2 Oct 2019)

Shinobi said:


> I literally packed the ADA filter with 6L of gravel sized media, no room for water to bypass, and it still spits out water way faster than my JBL901 with filter sponges, despite being rated at a much higher L/H



My jbl901 spits out water faster since I've replaced the prefilter by the e902 one (available as a replacement part) and filled all the 3 baskets with ceramics/bio media, if that could help.


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Oct 2019)

Looking good bro 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (7 Oct 2019)

Already a favorite; sp. Kedagang from the limited Tropica range


----------



## Shinobi (13 Oct 2019)

Trying some new editions


----------



## Shinobi (13 Oct 2019)

Not much to report, pretty smooth sailing. Been running on Tropica Specialized for the last couple of months, 2ml (or one pump with the new pump heads) is used daily


----------



## CooKieS (14 Oct 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Not much to report, pretty smooth sailing. Been running on Tropica Specialized for the last couple of months, 2ml (or one pump with the new pump heads) is used daily
> View attachment 128321



Wow that is very lean liquid fertilisation !

Very nice growth as Always, planning to take the final pic soon?

Cheers


----------



## Shinobi (14 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Wow that is very lean liquid fertilisation !
> 
> Very nice growth as Always, planning to take the final pic soon?
> 
> Cheers



Lean is the way to go; slower growth, better colors and much less maintenance and algae.
This scape is still a month or two away from peak condition - have to grow out the new stems properly.

Thinking of adding a small group of nannostomus mortenthaleri in the mix, think they would add some nice contrast to the layout


----------



## Kalum (14 Oct 2019)

Looking great and it's really filled out a lot in the last few weeks 

What's your lighting period since you're lean dosing?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2019)

Hi all, 





Shinobi said:


> Thinking of adding a small group of nannostomus mortenthaleri in the mix,


I haven't kept them, but I have kept _Nannostomus marginatus _and they jump.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Shinobi (14 Oct 2019)

Kalum said:


> Looking great and it's really filled out a lot in the last few weeks
> 
> What's your lighting period since you're lean dosing?



Yeah it's getting there 

I always run a 8 hour photo period


----------



## Shinobi (14 Oct 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I haven't kept them, but I have kept _Nannostomus marginatus _and they jump.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Great input. I believe Filippe Olivera used those in his last private scape - they looked amazing


----------



## Kalum (14 Oct 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Yeah it's getting there
> 
> I always run a 8 hour photo period



That's impressive with running the solar RGB and such lean ferts, co2 must be on point as well considering it's very tightly packed at the back

How is your clay plant gift coming along (instagram)?


----------



## Shinobi (14 Oct 2019)

Kalum said:


> That's impressive with running the solar RGB and such lean ferts, co2 must be on point as well considering it's very tightly packed at the back
> 
> How is your clay plant gift coming along (instagram)?



Had to read the last sentence a couple of times before I understood 

The "clay plant gift" is coming along nicely, haven't snapped photos of it recently, but I rapped some of the base in weeping moss, gives a even more natural feel

Here's a picture for those wondering what a clay plant gift is:


----------



## Kalum (14 Oct 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Had to read the last sentence a couple of times before I understood
> 
> The "clay plant gift" is coming along nicely, haven't snapped photos of it recently, but I rapped some of the base in weeping moss, gives a even more natural feel
> 
> ...



 I'm not up with my emersed terminology so 'clay plant gift' was the best I could do, looks great with the moss


----------



## Shinobi (27 Oct 2019)

Full frontal. Might getting an extra light screen for this one as it does add that extra


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Oct 2019)

Looks amazing mate such depth to the scape really clever us of plants too 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## CooKieS (27 Oct 2019)

Looks lovely! Great job on trimming all that mosses!


----------



## Tom Michael (27 Oct 2019)

Looking great. Do you have two lily outflows next to each other? Is that due to the layout or do you also prefer the increase in flow?


----------



## Shinobi (27 Oct 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks amazing mate such depth to the scape really clever us of plants too
> Cheers
> Jay



Thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Shinobi (27 Oct 2019)

Tom Michael said:


> Looking great. Do you have two lily outflows next to each other? Is that due to the layout or do you also prefer the increase in flow?



The outflows are on opposite ends. This way I can have a more gentle flow and still effective circulation, plus I'll have better filtration with two filters. 
Strong current is not great for most fish, and can lead to algae on surfaces of hardscape


----------



## Shinobi (29 Oct 2019)

Some updates on the Tropica Limited editions:

cuphea anagalloidea; beautiful orange to reddish tones, similar growth pattern as rotala bonsai with straight growth and round compact leaves



 

Rotala sp. ' brick red' ; still very early, but if this new submerged growth is anything to go by, it's a very solid red rotala


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Oct 2019)

Beautiful looking plant and a great photos


----------



## CooKieS (29 Oct 2019)

Those colors from the Ada Solar rgb are crazy,awesome shots!


----------



## Shinobi (30 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Those colors from the Ada Solar rgb are crazy,awesome shots!



Thanks!

Yes the lamp is one of those pieces I wouldn't swap for any other product, it's that good!


----------



## Shinobi (13 Dec 2019)




----------



## JEK (13 Dec 2019)

Looks great! Seems like you fish likes to hide


----------



## Shinobi (13 Dec 2019)

JEK said:


> Looks great! Seems like you fish likes to hide



It's not as much they hide, as they blend very much in with the green. I actually acquired some nannostomus beckfordi just today to accommodate for the "lack" of fish


----------



## Shinobi (14 Dec 2019)




----------



## JEK (14 Dec 2019)

Lovely fish. No problems with jumpers so far?


----------



## Shinobi (14 Dec 2019)

JEK said:


> Lovely fish. No problems with jumpers so far?



None


----------



## Shinobi (15 Dec 2019)




----------



## CooKieS (15 Dec 2019)

Nice video! Did you take the final shot? I think it's Time. 

Maybe some additionnal lightning on the front of the tank would help to see all the details on the shot. 

Tank looks very nice, congrats


----------



## Shinobi (15 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Nice video! Did you take the final shot? I think it's Time.
> 
> Maybe some additionnal lightning on the front of the tank would help to see all the details on the shot.
> 
> Tank looks very nice, congrats



Thanks a lot!

Haven't done final shot yet, I've like the stems to close in a bit more for better visibility when shotting the tank straight on. Still unsure if I should do one more trim and regrowth before final shot


----------



## JEK (15 Dec 2019)

Nice video. I especially like your use of bolbitis and wavy bucephalandra. And you really keep everything spotless. How long time do you use on maintenance weekly if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shinobi (15 Dec 2019)

JEK said:


> Nice video. I especially like your use of bolbitis and wavy bucephalandra. And you really keep everything spotless. How long time do you use on maintenance weekly if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks!

Average maintenance is around two hours, give or take. Including monthly trimming and cleaning of glassware


----------



## Shinobi (27 Dec 2019)




----------



## cosmin_ruz (27 Dec 2019)

Beautiful colors and pictures!


----------



## Mike Moran (5 Jan 2020)

Really beautiful tank!


----------



## Shinobi (5 Jan 2020)

Nannostomus Beckfordi - lovely fish, school behavior and beautiful colors


----------



## Shinobi (27 Jan 2020)

So the tank has how been submitted to EAPLC 2020, went with the title "Low Roar" which hopefully will make some sense when I can share the final photo.

In the meantime here's some buce sp. Kedagang during wc


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jan 2020)

Shinobi said:


> So the tank has how been submitted to EAPLC 2020, went with the title "Low Roar" which hopefully will make some sense when I can share the final photo.
> 
> In the meantime here's some buce sp. Kedagang during wc
> View attachment 131016


Hello mate

Hope your doing well.Good luck for the eaplc. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Shinobi (28 Jan 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Hope your doing well.Good luck for the eaplc.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate - nice to have you back here as well


----------



## Eplov (28 Jan 2020)

Amazing tank overall but the hardscape is really inspiration material! I’ll definitely be referencing this journal when I plan my next aquarium.


----------



## Shinobi (29 Jan 2020)

Eplov said:


> Amazing tank overall but the hardscape is really inspiration material! I’ll definitely be referencing this journal when I plan my next aquarium.



Always happy to help and inspire


----------



## CooKieS (29 Jan 2020)

Good luck man!

So you haven't planned to submit it to iaplc 2020?

Those buce kedagang looks amazing, unfortunately haven't had a chance to grab those limited edition yet.


----------



## Shinobi (1 Feb 2020)

3 shades of ADA Light Screen. Which do you prefer?
1: Green


 
2: Blue


 
3: White


 
4: None


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Feb 2020)

Hello mate

I like blue but green look promising. I need to see the green one for my self. Are they available to buy?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Feb 2020)

White for me, the stark contrast really highlights the plant's colours 
Although, none looks pretty good too...


----------



## Gill (1 Feb 2020)

3: White


----------



## Tankless (2 Feb 2020)

White for me as well.


----------



## Deano3 (2 Feb 2020)

Stunning tank and i think blue or none but tank looking amazing.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (2 Feb 2020)

Thanks man!

Personally I really like the green one for now - for some reason it doesn't really show well in this picture but here's another example of the green version I took while in Japan:


----------



## CooKieS (2 Feb 2020)

Seems like the green one wasn't applied evenly on the back?

None gives the best depth to my eyes


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Feb 2020)

It difficult to see from them pictures. I have the blue film and it definitely make it look more deeper

I would like to try the green background look very nice in the videos

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Deano3 (2 Feb 2020)

The green looks good on that picture can see it much better

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Michael (2 Feb 2020)

Stunning aquarium!


----------



## Shinobi (2 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Seems like the green one wasn't applied evenly on the back?
> 
> None gives the best depth to my eyes



It's on there. However there's still a frosted film on, which is making the colored film less visible - so I'll be removing the frosted film in the future for better effect of the colored backgrounds


----------



## Shinobi (2 Feb 2020)




----------



## CooKieS (11 Apr 2020)

Still running mate?


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Still running mate?


 
Sure is!

Haven't had the time for a full teardown. Until then, I just tweaked some of the hardscape to ease maintenance.
Since these pictures I've also moved a lot of the Bolbitis on the right to expose more of the hardscape as it had become completely overgrown. Once stems have recovered from recent trims I will shot some updated pictures.

Until then:


----------



## cosmin_ruz (11 Apr 2020)

Waiting!!!! 
Nice evolution!


----------



## Shinobi (30 Apr 2020)

Rank 14th EAPLC


----------



## Ruskie (30 Apr 2020)

Wow. New here but just read thru the entire journal.
Fantastic!! I’m in awe.


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 Apr 2020)

Great job and most all the fish are going the same way


----------



## Deano3 (30 Apr 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Rank 14th EAPLC
> View attachment 134175


14th   thats amazing well done and well deserved.

Dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (30 Apr 2020)

Well done!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Apr 2020)

big congratulations buddy. keep up the good work

cheers
ryan


----------



## CooKieS (1 May 2020)

Congrats man!

the middle part of this tank is so beautiful with the red accent, nicely done.


----------



## Shinobi (1 May 2020)

Thank you all!

Now it's time for rescape!


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 May 2020)

Well deserved result


----------



## CooKieS (3 May 2020)

Why eaplc and not Iaplc mate?


----------



## Shinobi (3 May 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Why eaplc and not Iaplc mate?



I'm not going to be able to have anything ready for IAPLC this year - and since I got such nice ranking last year, I wanted to use something better than I had already used last year at IAPLC - pride I guess. 
Anyways IAPLC will definitely be my main competition going forth. It's just a whole different ball game compared to the European league


----------



## CooKieS (3 May 2020)

Shinobi said:


> I'm not going to be able to have anything ready for IAPLC this year - and since I got such nice ranking last year, I wanted to use something better than I had already used last year at IAPLC - pride I guess.
> Anyways IAPLC will definitely be my main competition going forth. It's just a whole different ball game compared to the European league



iaplc is the real deal as are the judges, I don’t like the fact that some guys participating at eaplc are Sharing their works all year long before eaplc and then some judges working for tropica and other brands are judging those scapes, knowing exactly from which guys they are because they are everywhere on Instagram or Facebook.

I mean, the best serious and fair way to judge a work is without knowing from where or who it comes, at least. 

can’t wait to see your next year iaplc work then


----------



## Shinobi (3 May 2020)

CooKieS said:


> iaplc is the real deal as are the judges, I don’t like the fact that some guys participating at eaplc are Sharing their works all year long before eaplc and then some judges working for tropica and other brands are judging those scapes, knowing exactly from which guys they are because they are everywhere on Instagram or Facebook.
> 
> I mean, the best serious and fair way to judge a work is without knowing from where or who it comes, at least.
> 
> can’t wait to see your next year iaplc work then



Sure if you can qualify for an a actual judging and not just screening - anything below top 127 in IAPLC is pretty random and only gets worse the lower you go. Some top 300 rankings I even say is objectively better than a lot of the bottom top 127, which is basically all that gets individual judging for that contest.

I do believe that due to the lower number of participants, all submissions gets individual judging in EAPLC, and I think that's a real positive for someone like me, who's  still striving to reach top 127 in the internationals


----------



## Shinobi (12 May 2020)

Temporary housing for fish now that the 90P has been emptied. This way also allows for the filter to keep running, and a good place to save some of the buces


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 May 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Temporary housing for fish now that the 90P has been emptied. This way also allows for the filter to keep running, and a good place to save some of the buces
> View attachment 144215View attachment 144230


i love the clear look. stunning rimless tank


----------



## CooKieS (13 May 2020)

We want a pic with all the mess!


----------



## Shinobi (13 May 2020)

CooKieS said:


> We want a pic with all the mess!



Sorry to disappoint - it was a 8 hour process, during which I had to relocate fish and plants so I didn't take time to grab photos unfortunately ( it got real messy tho) 

Deconstructing a scape is definitely my least favorite part of this hobby. So for now I will enjoy the ease of maintenance for a couple of weeks, and take my time coming up with my next concept


----------



## CooKieS (13 May 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Sorry to disappoint - it was a 8 hour process, during which I had to relocate fish and plants so I didn't take time to grab photos unfortunately ( it got real messy tho)
> 
> Deconstructing a scape is definitely my least favorite part of this hobby. So for now I will enjoy the ease of maintenance for a couple of weeks, and take my time coming up with my next concept



Agreed, it’s always messy and a heartbreaking process...


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2020)

Stunning aquascape, featured on the UKAPS FB Page


----------



## Shinobi (1 Jun 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Stunning aquascape, featured on the UKAPS FB Page



I'm honored!

Thank you


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jun 2020)

Yep congratulations on a very good and well deserved placement. This was an excellent scape and you’ll have a lot of like notifications as I’ve just read through the journal.
The last phot before the eaplc competition photo shows the green background beautifully and looks outstanding.
Really looking forward to the next scape.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jun 2020)

A superb scape, and I like it's setting too


----------



## DeepMetropolis (2 Jun 2020)

Great looking scape.. Always love wild looking scapes..


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Jul 2020)

Just came across the thread as mentioned in your new "River/stream iwagumi" thread and was well worth finding; then again so is the new one.


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (8 Aug 2020)

Great scape, loving the details! Was wondering how do you find the tropica specialised ferts with the ada substrate compared to the ada ferts range? Was there any reason you went for this?


----------



## Shinobi (9 Aug 2020)

Tom Ryan said:


> Great scape, loving the details! Was wondering how do you find the tropica specialised ferts with the ada substrate compared to the ada ferts range? Was there any reason you went for this?




Basically, it was done out of pure practicality. Tropica ferts is a all in one solution and is provided to me. I knew the ADA substrates were very rich in nutrients, so I  was curious to see how litle liquid dosing would be sufficient.


----------



## grathod (9 Aug 2020)

Beautiful scape and great result for you. Can’t wait to see what you do next with the tank


----------



## Graham1426 (25 Aug 2020)

Beautiful scape, just out of interest what was the water displacement with all that hardscape.


----------



## Eddie2006 (5 Feb 2022)

i love this layout so much it's actually the main inspiration for my rescape. question did you use the 60-80kg of ada manten stone  you mentioned in the beggining or did you just have it to scape with


----------



## Shinobi (5 Feb 2022)

Eddie2006 said:


> i love this layout so much it's actually the main inspiration for my rescape. question did you use the 60-80kg of ada manten stone  you mentioned in the beggining or did you just have it to scape with


Thank you very much!

Not entirely sure if I can remember. I guess I used most of the 80KG. It is quite a heavy stone, so weight adds up quickly


----------

